# ISO Chicagoland Subcontractors



## NWSnowRemoval (Jan 30, 2020)

Hello. We are looking to replace a subcontractor that is unable to service their contracted sites in timely manner but is quick to invoice us for multiple site visits that never occurred.

We pay in net 15 as long as you show up to service your sites and don't flee the scene after being confronted by a person whose car you just hit while finally plowing a lot 2 days after it stopped snowing.

If you have any capacity to service any of the following locations or have any questions, please email me at [email protected] :

4 acre shopping plaza with 11k sq ft sidewalks (half inch trigger with salt)
Upscale restaurant with 30k lot-Schaumburg - 1" trigger, no walks, salt under 1" as necessary
2 Fast Food Restaurants-Addison/Cicero, IL- 2" trigger, Lot & Walk Service, Salt Under 2" as necessary
5 gas stations - Berwyn/Franklin Park/Oak Park Area - 1.5" trigger, Lot & Walk Service, Salt Under 1.5" as necessary


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Sent a PM days ago


----------

